# Kioti 2610



## Scot (Mar 10, 2018)

I just bought a kioti 2610, my ? Is, on the pto lever it has 540 if I pull it back and 750 if I push it forward. What does this do, what is it for. Never had a tractor with this before


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

In Japan, Korea, and many Asian countries they have higher speed rear PTO tillers, etc., for rice paddies.


----------



## prof fate (May 30, 2018)

I have an old kubota (1974 L175) and it has 2 speeds for the PTO - 540 and 1000 - 1000 is for using a belly mower.


----------

